# Kinda a box



## Alan Sweet (Mar 8, 2019)

Afew months back I was in my booth, people coming and going, asking questions, just chatting and every once in awhile someone buys something, I noticed this one guy wandering around, just staring at what I had on the shelves, not touching just looking. We started talking and he was very complimentary. He said, however, he was not married and most of my work belonged in the kitchen or at a table. He said he very seldom ate at home. He then asked me to make him a box that he could put on his fireplace mantel.

Finally, I got around to it and below is what I made him. He was very happy with the "box" and said he would tell his friends.

I took liberties with the definition of a box.

The wood is Norfolk Island Pine. The tree grows around its branches and that's what the knots and internal design pattern come from.

The form was motivated by the concentric circles that form naturally in the wood. A drop of landing in a completely full glass will cause a similar form.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 8, 2019)

Sir, that is very, very cool. Great to sit back and be able to think in a different direction and come up with something so great!!! Only seen NIP on this site (I am fairly new to woodworking and turning) and every piece I have seen has great figure without calling it a burl, curly, wavy, etc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2019)

Sweet! Love the way you framed the knots in the bottom of the box.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello Alan,

That is gorgeous and the shape compliments the wood structure.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 8, 2019)

Very nice, I love NIP and how captivating it is when the knots and branches are exposed in a turning.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Beautifully turned whatever you call it! 

How big is it? Have a piece in the shop that the now missing @Spinartist guy gave me, with two branch rings in it begging for something like this. If I ever get slowed down enough to play again.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 8, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Beautifully turned whatever you call it!
> 
> How big is it? Have a piece in the shop that the now missing @Spinartist guy gave me, with two branch rings in it begging for something like this. If I ever get slowed down enough to play again.



It needs a blue lighter!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 8, 2019)

What's the finish on it Alan?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh now thats nice....real nice.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 9, 2019)

@rocky1 The bottom piece is 4 1/2 x 4 1/2. The lid is 3/4 x ~4 7/8.

The wood was soft so I rough formed it and soaked in MinWax Wood Hardner for around 30 hours and then let it dry for over 2 days. I was still concerned about the edges after putting it back on the lathe, so I gave the exposed end grain a light soaking with medium CA. 

Finish: I used walnut oil on the surface as I got close to final shape, more sanding than I thought I was going to to do (120 thru 600) and finally lacquer with a quick buffing. Let it set for a few days then really buffed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2019)

That's a great looking piece! wish that wood grew around here...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 9, 2019)

Unique and tailor made! Love it! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks Alan!


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 9, 2019)

I love it! Kind of nice that you have to look inside to see a nice surprise inside to see how the knots form this “asterisk” or “starfish” formation that is only visible inside and not outside.

I am very fond of Norfolk Pine, especially the one that grows in Hawaii. I’ve seen large vessels out of it and I don’t know how bowl turners do it, but some have such very thin walls (I don’t turn, but the thin dimensions of the walls would make me very nervous to achieve it in that manner) to get it precisely thin and when light hits it, the walls looks almost translucent and has this warm honey/amberish glow.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Arn213 said:


> I love it! Kind of nice that you have to look inside to see a nice surprise inside to see how the knots form this “asterisk” or “starfish” formation that is only visible inside and not outside.
> 
> I am very fond of Norfolk Pine, especially the one that grows in Hawaii. I’ve seen large vessels out of it and *I don’t know how bowl turners do it, but some have such very thin walls (I don’t turn, but the thin dimensions of the walls would make me very nervous to achieve it in that manner) to get it precisely thin and when light hits it, the walls looks almost translucent and has this warm honey/Amber is glow.*




https://woodbarter.com/threads/latest-lamp-shade.28256/ - One of many by the @Spinartist


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 10, 2019)

@barry richardson - It does not grow in Al either, but I get from Woodturningblanks4u
His prices are very reasonable and you can get sealed wet wood. I happen to like some wet wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2019)

Alan Sweet said:


> @barry richardson - It does not grow in Al either, but I get from Woodturningblanks4u
> His prices are very reasonable and you can get sealed wet wood. I happen to like some wet wood.


Thanks Alan, after seeing your piece when you first posted it, I googled the wood and found that very site, their prices do seem very reasonable, and looks like they have a big selection, I have it bookmarked...


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2019)

Nicely done. I think you should call it a lidded goblet rather than a box, but the most accurate label is probably "thingy" 

EDIT: Make that "turned thingy"


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2019)

If you could get @Spinartist to turn that new girlfriend loose long enough he probably had a chunk or two stashed somewhere.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 14, 2019)

Beautiful piece!
You nailed it.


----------

